# Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Maio 2010



## Dan (1 Mai 2010 às 00:15)

Tópico para o seguimento e previsão.


----------



## David sf (1 Mai 2010 às 09:55)

E aí vem uma grande mudança de padrão. Sinóptica que no Inverno traria uma excelente entrada fria, de qualquer modo é suficiente para meter uma iso 0 em Maio no norte do país. 






E uma ventania que aumentará a sensação de frio:






Temperaturas bem abaixo da média pelo menos entre Segunda e Quarta, dias bonitos, limpos e ventosos. 
Depois, e apesar de ainda faltar muito tempo, tanto GFS como ECM restabelecem o fluxo perturbado de oeste/sudoeste. Calor não se vislumbra.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Mai 2010 às 13:13)

Vamos sofrer um bom arrefecimento, e com o vento que se irá fazer sentir ainda irá agravar mais a sensação de frio.

Iso de 0ºC  e ao que parece a partir de dia 8 teremos uma mudança de padrão


----------



## Zapiao (2 Mai 2010 às 15:02)

Venha chuva, venha chuva, ainda é cedo p o calor


----------



## AnDré (2 Mai 2010 às 15:12)

Como já alguns membros do fórum o disseram, parece que o tempo fresco vem aí de novo, lembrar-nos que é na Primavera que estamos e não no verão.

Assim, e já hoje, o vento deverá aumentar de intensidade, soprando moderado a forte de norte, em especial no litoral oeste e terras altas.









Com ele, espera-se uma gradual descida da temperatura, mais significativa no nordeste do continente. 
Este padrão deverá manter-se pelo menos até quarta-feira.
Há ainda a possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros fracos nas regiões do interior norte e centro que poderão ser de neve nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela.

Temperaturas previstas para as 6h UTC de amanhã, segundo o modelo ALADIN do IM :





Devido ao vento que se fará sentir, a sensação de frio deverá ser maior.


----------



## sistema (2 Mai 2010 às 16:51)

Zapiao disse:


> Venha chuva, venha chuva, ainda é cedo p o calor



concordo plenamente


----------



## Veterano (2 Mai 2010 às 16:55)

AnDré disse:


> Há ainda a possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros fracos nas regiões do interior norte e centro que poderão ser de neve nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela.



  Se existirem condições para pluviosidade, estou convencido que a neve poderá também pintar de branco os pontos mais altos de Trás-Os-Montes e Alto Minho.


----------



## frederico (2 Mai 2010 às 17:30)

Veterano disse:


> Se existirem condições para pluviosidade, estou convencido que a neve poderá também pintar de branco os pontos mais altos de Trás-Os-Montes e Alto Minho.



No passado chegou a haver registos de neve no início de Junho, nos pontos mais altos  da Serra da Estrela


----------



## stormy (3 Mai 2010 às 23:19)

boas noites
até dia 12 ou, de um modo mais geral, até meados deste mês, a tendencia aponta para tempo fresco com vento de N/W.
é tambem plausivel a ocorrencia de precipitação no proximo fim de semana.

em termos de sinóptica geral estaremos, até 6f proxima, no bordo oeste de um cavado que se estende desde a escandinavia até ao mediterraneo ocidental, para oeste do continente temos uma poderosa crista entre o SE dos açores e a islandia.
neste periodo espera-se a entrada de isos 0 no norte e a permanencia dos ventos moderados de norte, dias frescos e noites frias com céu limpo seguir-se-hão.
finalmente, no fim de semana, o anticiclone em omega isola-se no extremo norte do atlantico, levando á formação de um cavado com ciclogenese associada a W/NW, a depressão recem formada desloca-se para leste e causa tempo instavel, quiça convectivo, na peninsula, talvez a coisa mais interessante nos prox 10 dias....
depois disto a depressão funde-se com o cavado a leste, que se mantem forte sobre a europa central e de leste, restituindo-se a crista anticiclonica a oeste.
a partir de dia 11/12, essa crista, depois de absorver o omega que estava a norte, estender-se-há para leste, levando á melhoria do estado do tempo na PI.
por agora nota-se uma tendencia estatisticamente significativa de tempo quente, com belos dias de sol, na 2a metade do mês, isto deve-se ao fortalecimento do AA que se estende em crista para leste.

a nivel sasonal...já se nota que o jet tem estado a subir em latitude, desde abril,  o que é normal para esta altura, e parece-me que em breve a sinoptica de verão deverá ficar mais sólida....pelo que o verão chegará a horas e possivelmente em força


----------



## white_wolf (4 Mai 2010 às 14:31)

Ola amigos do forum. 

pelo que tenho visto para os proximos dias teremos uma ligeira descida das temperaturas, um arefecimento forte a noite o que com o vento essa sensação será forte. Para os proximos dias, para a outra metade do mes de maio, nao se sabe nada ainda. Em Maio come-se as cerejas ao borralho... Ja diz o ditado. Alguem me pode ajudar para alguma previsão para dias 22, 23 e 24 de MAio?? Tenho um grande evento para esse dias, a tendencia é de tempo quente... mas gostaria de obter outras opiniões.


Saudações.


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Mai 2010 às 15:43)

white_wolf disse:


> Ola amigos do forum.
> 
> pelo que tenho visto para os proximos dias teremos uma ligeira descida das temperaturas, um arefecimento forte a noite o que com o vento essa sensação será forte. Para os proximos dias, para a outra metade do mes de maio, nao se sabe nada ainda. Em Maio come-se as cerejas ao borralho... Ja diz o ditado. Alguem me pode ajudar para alguma previsão para dias 22, 23 e 24 de MAio?? Tenho um grande evento para esse dias, a tendencia é de tempo quente... mas gostaria de obter outras opiniões.
> 
> ...



white_wolf, olá antes de mais .
Iremos acompanhando a situação e notificando quando surgir algo de interessante.


----------



## stormy (4 Mai 2010 às 20:26)

boas tardes
.
.............GFS12z/ECMWF12z....................

desde ontem que pouco se mexeram os modelos....este padrão actual anda muito estavel.
até esta 6f, continua o frio, e a corrente de norte, depois, a crista anticiclonica a W isola-se no atlantico norte, dando lugar á formação de um cavado perto dos açores, esse cavado, originado por uma depressão na costa leste do canadá, sofrerá processos de ciclogenese, cada um dos pequenos nucleos depressionarios formados acabarão por se mover para leste afectando a peninsula.
finalmente, a partir de domingo, dia 9, a crista anticiclonica funde-se com a alta em omega, isolada no atlantico norte, e o cavado a W é absorvido pelo outro, maior, que se mantem estacionado na europa.
algures no  meio/final da proxima semana, o vasto cavado com baixa associada, movendo-se lentamente, acaba por cruzar a peninsula, de SW para NE.
*Media da SLP/GPD prevista pelas perturbações do GFS:*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

dado isto, posso afirmar que, entre 6f/sab e meados da proxima semana, o tempo estará instavel devido á aproximação e passagem do cavado acima descrito e das baixas associadas, a nivel de convecção, ainda é muito cedo para fazer previsões, mas em principio haverá condições propicias.

mais para a frente, denota-se um padrão ( até bastante razoavel..) de estabilização das condições atmosfericas após a passagem do cavado, no fim de semana de 15/16 Maio, com a possibilidade de tempo anticiclonico e quente, já que o AA parece querer voltar a abraçar as latitudes subtropicais do atlantico.
*Ensemble GFS12z para lisboa:*




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Gongas (4 Mai 2010 às 21:02)

Também me parece, vendo o GFS parece-me que a Queima das Fitas de Coimbra ( 7 a 14) será com chuva praticamente todos os dias!
A tendência parece-me que está lá...
mais alguma nota?


----------



## David sf (4 Mai 2010 às 21:37)

Tudo já foi dito pelo Stormy, a partir do fim de semana deverá regressar a precipitação ao território continental. E pelos menos até dia 15 é muito provável que as temperaturas se mantenham abaixo da normal para a época. A convergência dos modelos, mesmo às 192h é enorme:
















Anticiclone atlântico muito a oeste, dorsal na Europa oriental e um cavado no nosso meridiano.

Na segunda quinzena as temperaturas deverão subir, com maior estabilidade, mas ainda falta muito para prever o que se poderá passar. O melhor que se pode arranjar, são as previsões semanais da CFS, aqui apresentadas:

http://www.meteorologic.net/cfs.php

Aqui ficam as previsões para a semana de 22, conforme foi pedido pelo White_wolf:






Como se vê, circulação dominante de noroeste, tempo fresco e possivelmente húmido. Mas isto falha muito, portanto não te fies muito. E seria um padrão para durar, segundo este modelo, até meados de Junho.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Mai 2010 às 11:50)

Tal como já foi referido em cima a precipitação parece que irá regressar. embora os modelos tenham retirado alguma até agora, não significa que não voltem a meter. Ao que parece também já na sexta, poderemos ter alguns chuviscos mais tímidos. A longo prazo, arrisco-me a dizer que a próxima semana será chuvosa.

A queda de neve irá sem dúvida regressar aos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela.


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Mai 2010 às 16:07)

A minha estação está a apitar de temporal 
Como é possivel?


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Mai 2010 às 16:24)

andres disse:


> A minha estação está a apitar de temporal
> Como é possivel?



Possivelmente tem a ver com a queda recente da pressão, mas não ligues, normalmente elas guiam-se apenas pela pressão, logo se houver uma queda acentuada elas acham que irá chover ou virá aí um temporal etc etc.







Guia-te antes por este tópico


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Mai 2010 às 19:11)

Mário Barros disse:


> Possivelmente tem a ver com a queda recente da pressão, mas não ligues, normalmente elas guiam-se apenas pela pressão, logo se houver uma queda acentuada elas acham que irá chover ou virá aí um temporal etc etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pois, a pressão está a descer...
Vou-me guiar por este tópico.


----------



## nimboestrato (6 Mai 2010 às 01:57)

Os céus limpos e frios , de sol e azuis ,  de lés-a-lés , estarão de saída .Já aqui foi dito.
O que virá? Como  e quanto virá?  Também aqui já foi dado o alerta  de mudança. 
Mais Primavera tímida .até  onde a vista alcança.
Mais planos adiados.
Mais  " olha que entusiasmante seria, se fosse Janeiro , com esta disposição das "peças "
Mais  " afinal , àquele extremo calorzinho da semana passada guardado ainda estava o bocado ",etc , etc...
Depois do frio das últimas noites ,  vem agora alguma chuva para alguns dias. 
A Primavera como  antecâmara do Verão ? 
Terá ainda  que aguardar..


----------



## miguel (6 Mai 2010 às 23:26)

Já quase tudo foi dito e Maio vai seguir num tom de Primavera muito tímido e até vai passar a ter ares de inverno  Principalmente final do dia de Sábado!! no domingo, segunda,terça e quarta serão mais aguaceiros  para voltar  a vir chuvas de novo para o final da semana sempre com tempo fresco! andava já tudo de rabinho ao léu a pensar que já estávamos no verão depois daqueles calores de final de Abril e até pelo menos dias 16 17 não vejo melhorias nisto!!


----------



## stormy (7 Mai 2010 às 10:20)

Tanto o GFS como o ECMWF colocam a depressão de sabado abaixo ds 1000hpa .
 A massa de ar frio em altura associada ao upper vortex pode gerar instabilidade razoavel dada a advecção maritima nos niveis medios e baixos.


----------



## belem (7 Mai 2010 às 13:37)

Primavera sem chuva não é primavera.
Venha ela que só faz é falta.


----------



## YuRiSsS (7 Mai 2010 às 13:53)

Digam-me uma coisa, e possibilidade de trovoadas para amanhã ?


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Mai 2010 às 14:04)

YuRiSsS disse:


> Digam-me uma coisa, e possibilidade de trovoadas para amanhã ?



Existem ténues possibilidades.


----------



## white_wolf (7 Mai 2010 às 16:22)

Olá... 

Sim de facto os dias que ai vêm não estao para brincadeiras... Neve, em Maio? Raro... mas não impossivel... lol frio algum, acompanhado com chuvas e trovoadas, ja hoje houve resgistos por terras de Cinfães alguns raios e uns bons estrondos. Alguem me pode ajudar para dia 21, 22 e 23 de Maio o tempo que estará??? Não consigo ver a longo tempo... Agradecia....
Amantes da Neve, Serra da Estrela será bem brindada com o elemento branco...

Saudações.


----------



## David sf (7 Mai 2010 às 17:14)

YuRiSsS disse:


> Digam-me uma coisa, e possibilidade de trovoadas para amanhã ?



Creio que domingo é provável.


----------



## miguel (7 Mai 2010 às 17:54)

YuRiSsS disse:


> Digam-me uma coisa, e possibilidade de trovoadas para amanhã ?



Sábado e madrugada e manha de Domingo as condições são melhores para trovoadas...


----------



## weathor (10 Mai 2010 às 00:54)

Hoje e amanhã thachoume alguma chuva em Lisvoa


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Mai 2010 às 02:50)

Um cheirinho a Inverno nesta semana de  mais alguns dias com registo de   temperatura bem abaixo do valor normal para a época que atravessamos, associados a algumas precipitações.
Um cheirinho a Verão já para a  próxima , depois do cheirinho que já  houvera  ocorrido na anterior ?
Uns dizem que sim, outros ainda titubeam .
Mas uma  Primavera com pergaminhos  é  assim:
Ora já Verão, como na passada semana,
ora ainda parecendo Inverno como nesta,
ora enfim,  Primavera de contrastes, que prá semana quer voltar 
a ser de novo  Verão .
Primavera ao rubro...


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Mai 2010 às 09:21)

Ao que parece, as temperaturas irão começar a subir a partir quinta/sexta, penso que a tendência está, teremos calor em breve será que também se irão reunir condições para belas trovoadas ?


----------



## TaviraMan (10 Mai 2010 às 10:08)

Boas

Sei que é uma pergunta um pouco estranha mas não há alguma relação entre as particulas vulcanicas e a quantidade de precipitação nos proximos dias? Não era suposto as particulas ajudarem ao desenvolvimento das nuvens se houver condições para tal e tambem reforçar as trovoadas?


----------



## stormy (10 Mai 2010 às 10:35)

Enquanto o frescor atlantico precorre a europa ocidental e o mediterraneo ocidental, peninsula ibérica incluida, no outro lado da long wave semi estacionaria, o calor aperta.
o fluxo quente em todos os niveis, transportado na cirlação de sul no bordo leste do sistema trará muitos dias tórridos e instaveis á europa de leste, SE e NE tal como á escandinávia e russia ocidental...incriveis as temperaturas previstas nesses locais

nòs por cá...continua o tempo fresco para a epoca por mais uma semana...calor e AA só na proxima semana (talvez)...


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mai 2010 às 18:58)

Com a descida pra sul do anticiclone do Açores as temperaturas irão começar a subir já a partir do fim-de-semana.


----------



## Vince (12 Mai 2010 às 12:39)

E se na madrugada de amanhã regressasse a neve ao nordeste, Bragança por exemplo ?

É uma possibilidade, no limite e difícil devido à inércia térmica da época, mas pelo menos aos 1000 metros parece plausível.


----------



## nimboestrato (12 Mai 2010 às 13:56)

Vince disse:


> E se na madrugada de amanhã regressasse a neve ao nordeste, Bragança por exemplo ?
> 
> É uma possibilidade, no limite e difícil devido à inércia térmica da época, mas pelo menos aos 1000 metros parece plausível...



Enquanto estes cenários não são de todo descartáveis,saiu já a lista dos convocados do S.Pedro,para o fim de semana e para toda a semana que vem.
Assim , na baliza, foi escolhido desde logo o Anticiclone .Nada como ter entre os postes um guarda-redes de forte compleição e que impedirá qualquer veleidade dos meteoros adversários.
Para a defesa, o céu azul e o vento fraco garantirão segurança e confiança à equipa.
Para a linha média foi convocada a  subida  ( gradual ) da temperatura de forma a manter bons índices de competitividade e para uma boa transição defesa / ataque.
Justamente para a linha avançada e  com alguma surpresa, reaparece o calor que não tem integrado as últimas convocatórias. 
Veremos se estará à altura da consistência do resto dos eleitos uma vez que vem de uma paragem prolongada.
Como em todas as convocatórias haverá sempre descontentes , que integrariam outros convocados. Esta , não fugirá à regra.
Mas é a que temos...


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Mai 2010 às 18:19)

Olá a todos! Cá estou eu... e porque será? Parece-me que lá vou eu ter que "Nogueirar"...mas falando mais a sério parece que há boas prespectivas de ver neve perto de Bragança em Maio!!! Hummm...já tinha saudades!


----------



## stormy (12 Mai 2010 às 20:36)

Neve amanhã nas terras altas do norte/NE, com cotas de 800/1000m subindo para 1000/1200m, isto na minha opinião.
Nesta altura não há frio "latente" pelo que será muito dificil, ainda para mais com uma circulação de N/NW, neve a cotas mais baixas..
No resto do pais...aguaceiros, mais fortes no NW, e descida das temperaturas, essencialmente no interior e terras altas, já que no litoral essas tendem a manter-se estaveis.

No fim de semana, espera-se subida de temperaturas, mais acentuada no domingo, e ventos moderados de compontente norte, assim como diminuição da nebulosidade.

A proxima semana avizinha-se quente...bastante quente, com ventos fracos de N/NE/E e céus predominantemente limpos.
Espero tambem uma gradual subida da temperatura da água do mar..
Dias de verão...verdadeiro


----------



## David sf (12 Mai 2010 às 20:57)

stormy disse:


> Neve amanhã nas terras altas do norte/NE, com cotas de 800/1000m subindo para 1000/1200m, isto na minha opinião.
> Nesta altura não há frio "latente" pelo que será muito dificil, ainda para mais com uma circulação de N/NW, neve a cotas mais baixas..
> No resto do pais...aguaceiros, mais fortes no NW, e descida das temperaturas, essencialmente no interior e terras altas, já que no litoral essas tendem a manter-se estaveis.



Com temperaturas abaixo de -25 graus a 500 hpa pode nevar com temperaturas até aos 3/4 graus positivos. Claro que não acumula mas uns farrapos há algumas hipóteses.

A próxima semana vai ser quente, com temperaturas a rondar os 30 graus ou mais até no litoral, e depois à espera da deterioração da dorsal e das consequentes trovoadas.


----------



## stormy (12 Mai 2010 às 21:26)

David sf disse:


> Com temperaturas abaixo de -25 graus a 500 hpa pode nevar com temperaturas até aos 3/4 graus positivos. Claro que não acumula mas uns farrapos há algumas hipóteses.
> 
> A próxima semana vai ser quente, com temperaturas a rondar os 30 graus ou mais até no litoral, e depois à espera da deterioração da dorsal e das consequentes trovoadas.



A nivel de cotas o pior é mesmo a elevada HR e a advecção de ar maritimo, nos niveis baixos...dai as areas costeiras não sofrerem uma descida tão acentuada das temps..

Quanto á outra semana, sim, esperam-se maximas a aproximarem-se e a ultrapassarem os 30º, assim como as minimas a subirem muito, essencialmente no litoral e certos "hotspots" no interior.
Alias, uma tendencia muito segura e estavel.
Quanto a trovoadas...em principio há algumas hipoteses com o calor nos niveis baixos e tambem a alguma insistencia em colocar alguns vortices de niveis altos ( ULL´S) que podem favorecer a convecção, assim como alguma "short wave", ou alguma infiltração de ar frio em altura...apesar de tudo a dorsal parece forte e preparada para se instalar definitivamente a qualquer altura...veremos


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Mai 2010 às 21:41)

nimboestrato disse:


> Enquanto estes cenários não são de todo descartáveis,saiu já a lista dos convocados do S.Pedro,para o fim de semana e para toda a semana que vem.
> Assim , na baliza, foi escolhido desde logo o Anticiclone .Nada como ter entre os postes um guarda-redes de forte compleição e que impedirá qualquer veleidade dos meteoros adversários.
> Para a defesa, o céu azul e o vento fraco garantirão segurança e confiança à equipa.
> Para a linha média foi convocada a  subida  ( gradual ) da temperatura de forma a manter bons índices de competitividade e para uma boa transição defesa / ataque.
> ...



Mais uma vez... genial...

Desculpem o off-topic, mas tinha que ser dito...


----------



## rozzo (12 Mai 2010 às 22:28)

Em relação às cotas da neve que estavam a discutir, não se esqueçam que modelos globais como GFS não "apanham" todo o aquecimento dos níveis mais baixos natural já desta altura do ano e da radiação existente, portanto em geral modelos destes baixarão mais a cota que a realidade em princípio. Seria preciso um mesoscala com melhor física nos níveis baixos e na camada limite. Seja como for, como disse o David, com aquelas iso's a 500hPa localmente em aguaceiros fortes pode sempre descer surpreendentemente.
Na Europa Central são relativamente habituais nestas alturas aguaceiros de neve em dias que as temperaturas andam quase nos 10º, com aguaceiros em forte convecção e grandes afundamentos, com flocos gigantes. Mas claro, estamos na Europa do Sul!


----------



## MSantos (12 Mai 2010 às 23:01)

mr. phillip disse:


> Mais uma vez... genial...
> 
> Desculpem o off-topic, mas tinha que ser dito...



Sem duvida geniais os posts do nosso Companheiro Nimboestrato


----------



## white_wolf (13 Mai 2010 às 09:37)

Olá... 

Neve nesta altura? não seria a primeira vez... É certo que vai algum frio, e com essa percipitação poderá ocorrer algusn farrapos. Para a semana, o tempo será de veras tempo de Verão, mas vejo que para os dias 22 23 de maio virá ma chuva? Verdade? Alguem me pode dizer algo para esses dias... Jã que sou um pouco novato nisto...  lol tenho um grande evento e a chuva de verás nao era nada boa... 

Saudações.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Mai 2010 às 09:54)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Vince (14 Mai 2010 às 09:57)

white_wolf disse:


> Para a semana, o tempo será de veras tempo de Verão, mas vejo que para os dias 22 23 de maio virá ma chuva? Verdade?




Para já nesses dias não tem chuva, será talvez a partir daí, depois do dia 23 ou 24 que mudará o padrão podendo vir alguma instabilidade com trovoadas.

Mas dada a distância, 200 horas, é prematuro garantir uma coisa ou outra


*Dia 22 Maio 00z*


----------



## Vince (14 Mai 2010 às 10:11)

Depois do tempo fresco regressam temperaturas mais altas, subindo gradualmente a temperatura até rondar os 30ºC nalgumas zonas do país a meados da próxima semana.



*Meteograma centro do país*








*Ensemble Temperatura 850Hpa*


----------



## white_wolf (14 Mai 2010 às 17:02)

Ola...,

Gostaria de agradecer ao Vince o facto de me ter alertado paras as possiveis trovoadas que ai se avizinham para os dias 23 e 23 de Maio.
Duas questões se possivel.
1º Temperaturas serão as mesmas ou baixarão? Pelo que tenho visto podera diminuir apartir do dia 22.
2º Chuva? Virá? na tua opinião sera certo a sua presença, ou mera pprevisão? 
Pelo que tenho analisado e pelos sites meteo, falam em ceu limpo, temperaturas a rondar 28º c, e não a tal esperada descida ou mesmo as trovoadas.

Alguem me pode dizer... em que posso contar, é certo que tenho ke ir seguindo o forum e dos dias que ai vem para ter a certeza... mas o mal é que nos proximos dias nao terei net...  lol 

saudações...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Mai 2010 às 09:45)

Ah finalmente a partir de amanhã vêm ai o calor e quêm sabe também umas trovoaditas


----------



## miguel (15 Mai 2010 às 12:11)

A partir do dia 16 Domingo vai se assistir a uma subida gradual das temperaturas mínima e máxima ao longo de toda a semana. Máximas que a partir de Quarta dia 19 iram ser acima dos 30ºC em alguns locais principalmente do Sul podendo mesmo chegar a rondar os 35ºC no final da semana! As mínimas por essa altura iram andar na casa dos 20ºC! Para o final da semana também poderá haver condições favoráveis a ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas. 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## David sf (15 Mai 2010 às 20:08)

E agora uma semana quentinha, a ver se ajuda a cozinhar umas boas trovoadas. Os dois principais modelos já as vêm, mas muito ao longe. Não deixa de ser uma boa tendência, estão os dois muito parecidos.


----------



## stormy (16 Mai 2010 às 22:08)

Espera-se uma semana quente, ou mesmo muito quente, em todo o pais, com as temperaturas maximas a aproximarem-se dos 30º, ou mesmo 35º, no interior sul.
Já as minimas, rapidamente se aproximarão do patamar tropical, excepto no interior NE.

No médio/longo prazo ( 180 a 216h), acho a saida das 12z do GFS fiavel, pois mostra uma evolução bastante credivel na sinóptica de macro escala.
Sendo assim, na 6f proxima, assistiremos á genese de um cavado nos niveis altos, a norte dos açores, evoluindo para SE/ESE, isolando-se numa ULL, a trajectoria dessa ULL está ainda indefinida, embora deva prosseguir para ESE sobre a peninsula.
Assim sendo, teriamos um fim de semana muito quente devido á pluma termica africana, a que se seguiria um inicio de semana mais ameno e convectivo.

Por agora, é ver as temperaturas subir e o AA a cobrir, gradualmente, o atlantico e a europa ocidental


----------



## stormy (17 Mai 2010 às 15:13)

O GFS está a tornar-se instavel após as 96/120h e, seguindo-lhe a tendencia, tambem o ECMWF se começa a baralhar.
Neste momento, certezas há, que teremos calor o resto da semana, com uma ULL ( ja referida por mim no post anterior), em aproximação ao continente, no fim de semana/inicio da prox semana.
Após o fds, todo o cenario torna-se bastante indescortinavel, com os modelos a colocar centros de pressão em posições absurdas e pantanos barometricos.

Esperemos uns dias para ver o que se segue ao fim de semana, e o que será feito da ULL e do AA, já que os cenarios mais plausiveis apontam para convecção e temperaturas agradaveis, com o AA a NW e a ULL a passar-nos em cima.

De resto, até 6f/sab, mantem-se tudo como era de esperar...calor, vento fraco de ENE rodando para N/NW/NE durante a tarde no litoral oeste, com o AA a norte e NW e um cavado a evoluir proximo aos açores ( que dará origem á tal ULL).


----------



## nimboestrato (19 Mai 2010 às 02:07)

David sf disse:


> E agora uma semana quentinha, a ver se ajuda a cozinhar umas boas trovoadas. Os dois principais modelos já as vêm, mas muito ao longe....



Entretanto, 90 horas  depois , já não tão longe ,

a  semana meteorológica  "arrasta-se"  conforme o previsto. Sem surpresas.
Paulatinamente,  o Verão  acosta em todos os portos do Continente .
Faz  escala técnica até ao  fim de semana .
E se tal será assim  no litoral, imaginem no interior.
Oh se vai . Vai mesmo estar (fazer)  calor.
E prá semana? Depois da sua partida ?
Agora, já não tão longe quanto isso , o Maio trovoado continua a ser apontado, uns dias mais por uns, outros dias ,   por outros.
Até lá, tanto que vai ser conjecturado . 
Por uns, por outros e claro está , aqui, por nós.
E o que será de facto  consubstanciado ?
Permanecem animadas as hostes ,   90 horas depois,
em " Maio  trovoado,antes de acabado" .
Veremos...


----------



## vitamos (19 Mai 2010 às 12:15)

Depois de uma continuação de semana com muito calor generalizado a instabilidade parece querer voltar a visitar o território no fim de semana. E tendo aquecido tanto o forno seria de esperar um bom cozinhado...

Destaque neste momento para a instabilidade prevista para a tarde de Domingo:






CAPE verdadeiramente impressionante, segundo o GFS... ultrapassando numa larga área os 1500 J/Kg, valores sem dúvida severos. Veremos a evolução das próximas saídas, mais perto da data.


----------



## white_wolf (19 Mai 2010 às 16:28)

Ola gente do forum.


Como a tempos falei por ca, gostaria de saber, se posssivel, como estará o tempo para dos dias 21,22, e 23 de Maio, ou seja este fim de semana. Pelo que vejo nos modelos o tempo poderá mudar apartir do domingo, ou seja virá a chuva ou so trovoadas, ou será so para segunda feira? Em alguns sites de metereologia dizem que é so para 2 ou 3f, verdade? Alguem me pode dizer o que contar?? O I.M dá bom tempo, mas nao desprezando muito o I.M gostaria de ouvir as vossas opiniões. OBRIGADA.

Saudações.


----------



## vitamos (19 Mai 2010 às 16:43)

white_wolf disse:


> Ola gente do forum.
> 
> 
> Como a tempos falei por ca, gostaria de saber, se posssivel, como estará o tempo para dos dias 21,22, e 23 de Maio, ou seja este fim de semana. Pelo que vejo nos modelos o tempo poderá mudar apartir do domingo, ou seja virá a chuva ou so trovoadas, ou será so para segunda feira? Em alguns sites de metereologia dizem que é so para 2 ou 3f, verdade? Alguem me pode dizer o que contar?? O I.M dá bom tempo, mas nao desprezando muito o I.M gostaria de ouvir as vossas opiniões. OBRIGADA.
> ...



Até Sábado não são de esperar alterações significativas no estado do tempo. Estabilidade e temperaturas elevadas. Contudo a partir de Domingo existem condições de instabilidade com ocorrência de trovoadas sobretudo no interior, generalizando-se mais a partir de 2ª feira. Onde ocorrerem essas trovoadas é provável que ocorram aguaceiros que, poderão eventualmente ser fortes e/ou acompanhados de granizo ou saraiva. Isto SE se verificarem. Situações de instabilidade convectiva são difíceis de prever ao pormenor quer em intensidade quer em localização.


----------



## white_wolf (19 Mai 2010 às 16:47)

OBRIGADA.

Só mais uma questão, cinfães, distrito de viseu? o que poderei encontrar? Mas esa instabilidade é certeira ou podera ser mera previsão, eles apontam para 2 3º f. Tenho la um grande evento, chuva e trovoadas nao era de verás nada bom... Uma grande festa esperada por muitos ao longo do ano.

obrigada.


----------



## vitamos (19 Mai 2010 às 16:51)

white_wolf disse:


> OBRIGADA.
> 
> Só mais uma questão, cinfães, distrito de viseu? o que poderei encontrar? Mas esa instabilidade é certeira ou podera ser mera previsão, eles apontam para 2 3º f. Tenho la um grande evento, chuva e trovoadas nao estava de verás nada bom... Uma grande festa esperada por muitos ao longo do ano.
> 
> obrigada.



Neste momento existe possibilidade de trovoadas para a tarde de Domingo no Interior Centro e essa possibilidade inclui o distrito de Viseu claro. Contudo volto a frisar... é o cenário previsto NESTE momento. Situações convectivas são difíceis de prever e a sua geo-localização é errática. Poderá trovejar ou chover numa localidade e a 10km estar bom tempo. É conveniente ir acompanhando a situação.


----------



## coolmen (19 Mai 2010 às 18:28)

podem me dizer por favor aonde vão buscar os meteogramas do LI e do CAPE (são aqueles mapas com as informações todas)


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Mai 2010 às 19:00)

coolmen disse:


> podem me dizer por favor aonde vão buscar os meteogramas do LI e do CAPE (são aqueles mapas com as informações todas)



Antes de mais, Boa tarde coolmen !
O Mapa que o vitamos apresentou, é próprio do Fórum, só os moderadores e administradores os podem ver...
O site é este: http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html


----------



## coolmen (19 Mai 2010 às 19:02)

andres disse:


> Antes de mais, Boa tarde coolmen !
> O Mapa que o vitamos apresentou, é próprio do Fórum, só os moderadores e administradores os podem ver...
> O site é este: http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html



obrigado


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Mai 2010 às 19:06)

vitamos disse:


> Depois de uma continuação de semana com muito calor generalizado a instabilidade parece querer voltar a visitar o território no fim de semana. E tendo aquecido tanto o forno seria de esperar um bom cozinhado...
> 
> Destaque neste momento para a instabilidade prevista para a tarde de Domingo:
> 
> ...



Esse cenário seria realmente bombástico


----------



## vitamos (19 Mai 2010 às 19:19)

andres disse:


> Antes de mais, Boa tarde coolmen !
> O Mapa que o vitamos apresentou, é próprio do Fórum, só os moderadores e administradores os podem ver...
> O site é este: http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html




Um esclarecimento...

O mapa apresentado é um output MeteoPT do GFS. A sua visualização apenas não é pública neste momento porque se tratam de output's em TESTE. A versão definitiva será, quando concluída devidamente disponibilizada.

E os meteogramas são públicos, o link está no topo da página:
http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/

O link dado pelo *andres* relativamente a CAPE e LI é também um output do GFS, neste caso disponibilizado pela wetterzentrale.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Mai 2010 às 19:22)

vitamos disse:


> Um esclarecimento...
> 
> O mapa apresentado é um output MeteoPT do GFS. A sua visualização apenas não é pública neste momento porque se tratam de output's em TESTE. A versão definitiva será, quando concluída devidamente disponibilizada.
> 
> O link dado pelo *andres* relativamente a CAPE e LI é também um output do GFS, neste caso disponibilizado pela wetterzentrale.



Sim.
Já sabem quando sairá a versão?


----------



## white_wolf (19 Mai 2010 às 21:52)

BOAS AMIGOS...

CÁ ESTOU EU....
VEJO QUE OE TEMPO ESTA A MUDAR, JÁ O ACCUWEATHER FALA EM  PARA O MEU DOMINGO... E A VOSSA PREVISÃO AINDA SE MANTÉM? E PENA QUE NO FIM DE SEMANA MUDE O TEMPO.

SAUDAÇÕES...


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Mai 2010 às 08:27)

white_wolf disse:


> BOAS AMIGOS...
> 
> CÁ ESTOU EU....
> VEJO QUE OE TEMPO ESTA A MUDAR, JÁ O ACCUWEATHER FALA EM  PARA O MEU DOMINGO... E A VOSSA PREVISÃO AINDA SE MANTÉM? E PENA QUE NO FIM DE SEMANA MUDE O TEMPO.
> ...



Boas amigo white_wolf.
É verdade, o tempo vai mudar, mas a temperatura vai, mesmo assim estar abafada.
Portanto as minhas previsões são de :  
Sábado - Algumas nuvens e tempo quente.
Domingo - Algumas nuvens, tempo quente e condições para trovoadas e aguaceiros.
Segunda - Aguaceiros e ocorrência de trovoadas.

Se estiver errado, alguem me corrija.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Mai 2010 às 10:38)

A situação sinóptica de hoje está a contribuir para uma *corrente moderada de leste *sobre o território de Portugal Continental, o que vai fazer disparar as *temperaturas máximas* ao longo de todo o *litoral oeste*.


----------



## white_wolf (20 Mai 2010 às 12:09)

ola...

Entao para o fim de semana que ai vem, ha novidades, ou mantem-se a previsão do tempo adverso para domingo de tarde... Em alguns sites meteos, nao falam, mas sim para 2f? verdade? Dsculpem a teimosia, mas preciso de saber, pois tenho um grande evento este fim de semana.


Saudações.


----------



## stormy (20 Mai 2010 às 12:26)

Boas tardes
Nos proximos dias, o cavado proximo aos açores evoluirá para uma ULL, com expressão em superficie, que começará a causar instabilidade no fim de semana, até meados da prox semana.
O centro anticiclonico em omega, nos niveis altos, migrará para NNE, trazendo calor á europa ocidental, e levando á formação de areas de baixa na europa central/E e no atlantico W/NW, enquanto no nosso pais, o fluxo vira para o quadrante sul, procedendo-se á advecção morna e humida.
Sendo assim, teremos uma semana ( pelo menos até 4f) convectiva e quentinha...amena

GFS 06z: http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=90&mode=0

Depois, a ULL será absorvida por outro sistema em altura sobre a europa e, provavelmente, o AA regressará vindo de oeste, no outro fim de semana ou na 2a metade da prox. semana..trazendo calor ( tendencia estatisticamente significativa).

GFS 06z: http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=150&mode=0

GFS 06z: http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=228&mode=0

No longo prazo...o cenario de AO- ( que eu supunha acabar durante a primavera) mantem-se, com muita instabilidade na circulação atmosferica.
Apesar de tudo, com o retorno do jet para a posição de verão ( 40-45ºN), o AA tende a estabilizar o estado do tempo na PI ( as usual ), mas trazendo um verão quente e com mais lestadas que o comum.
Tambem esta instabilidade de circulação alterará a dinamica atmosferica nas altas latitudes, dadas as incursões tropicais, com isto, dias quentes na restante europa e degelos relampago no pólo deverão suceder-se..tanto que se espera uma diminuição da area da calote polar até valores de 2008/2007...podendo até ser batidos records dado o facto do gelo ser fragil e recente.


----------



## Lousano (20 Mai 2010 às 12:31)

white_wolf disse:


> ola...
> 
> Entao para o fim de semana que ai vem, ha novidades, ou mantem-se a previsão do tempo adverso para domingo de tarde... Em alguns sites meteos, nao falam, mas sim para 2f? verdade? Dsculpem a teimosia, mas preciso de saber, pois tenho um grande evento este fim de semana.
> 
> ...



No Domingo já existem condições favoráveis para a ocorrência de aguaceiros.

Em que locais poderão ocorrer, isso só perguntando a um bruxo.


----------



## nimboestrato (21 Mai 2010 às 17:17)

Foi hoje apresentada no Parlamento dos Meteoros Portugueses ,uma moção
de censura pelo PCP ( Partido da Chuva Português) com a intenção clara de derrubar este tempo seco e quente que sufoca o quotidiano dos cidadãos. 
A moção será fatalmente chumbada pelos votos do PS ( Partido da Seca)  e do PSD ( Partido do Sol Duradoiro),não adiantando coisa alguma o apoio que a moção teve do BE ( Boas Erupções).
O BE fez saber no entanto que vai interpor uma Providência Cautelar a este Verão fora de época,a partir de Domingo à tarde e ficará à espera da decisão do Supremo Tribunal dos Meteoros.
Com esta Providência , o tempo sofrerá obrigatoriamente alterações significativas já a partir do final de Domingo e espera-se para a semana o cumprimento da Lei ,com tempo muito mais fresco, algumas precipitações e até a possibilidade de trovoadas.
Se a decisão do " Supremo " não fôr favorável ao BE, naturalmente o tempo  seco e eventualmente quente  instalar-se-á para o final da  semana, não estando no entanto as populações obrigadas a ressarcir o Verão,
nem este exercer poderes  retroactivos.


----------



## necman (21 Mai 2010 às 18:11)

Como sempre muito bom


----------



## Z13 (21 Mai 2010 às 19:23)

nimboestrato disse:


> Foi hoje apresentada no Parlamento dos Meteoros Portugueses ,uma moção
> de censura pelo PCP ( Partido da Chuva Português) com a intenção clara de derrubar este tempo seco e quente que sufoca o quotidiano dos cidadãos.
> A moção será fatalmente chumbada pelos votos do PS ( Partido da Seca)  e do PSD ( Partido do Sol Duradoiro),não adiantando coisa alguma o apoio que a moção teve do BE ( Boas Erupções).
> O BE fez saber no entanto que vai interpor uma Providência Cautelar a este Verão fora de época,a partir de Domingo à tarde e ficará à espera da decisão do Supremo Tribunal dos Meteoros.
> ...







Mais uma pérola!  Parabéns nimboestrato!


----------



## Fábio Silva (21 Mai 2010 às 20:17)

nimboestrato disse:


> Foi hoje apresentada no Parlamento dos Meteoros Portugueses ,uma moção
> de censura pelo PCP ( Partido da Chuva Português) com a intenção clara de derrubar este tempo seco e quente que sufoca o quotidiano dos cidadãos.
> A moção será fatalmente chumbada pelos votos do PS ( Partido da Seca)  e do PSD ( Partido do Sol Duradoiro),não adiantando coisa alguma o apoio que a moção teve do BE ( Boas Erupções).
> O BE fez saber no entanto que vai interpor uma Providência Cautelar a este Verão fora de época,a partir de Domingo à tarde e ficará à espera da decisão do Supremo Tribunal dos Meteoros.
> ...



es o maior sempre em altas


----------



## Agreste (22 Mai 2010 às 18:57)

Long way to go mas a 1ª ponte de junho promete trazer temperaturas já bem entradotas no 30's... As tradicionais linhas dos 40º aproximam-se mais cedo do norte de áfrica.


----------



## David sf (23 Mai 2010 às 10:25)

Para hoje e próximos dias a previsão já foi mais animadora. A depressão está demasiada afastada da costa continental e nenhum modelo fiável põe precipitação a sul do Tejo, se bem que possam ocorrer surpresas, principalmente hoje, quando há mais calor instalado. 

Depois, até Quarta/Quinta teremos temperaturas normais, rondando os 20/25 de máxima (não frio como ouvi em pelo menos dois emissores de rádio hoje de manhã), para depois entrarmos num pântano de previsões, em que para já há de tudo: calor para uns, trovoadas para outros, tempo ameno e bonançoso para alguns.

Pegando na analogia do Nimboestrato, o tribunal resolveu gastar uma fortuna com relatórios periciais para julgar a providência cautelar, e como sempre, dependendo do perito o veredicto é variável:

O ECMWF desta manhã diz que se instalará um poderoso anticiclone no Atlântico, com um cavado nas ilhas britânicas e França que induziria um fluxo de norte ameno na península:







A iso 0 poderia até rondar o norte da península, com o restante território a ter temperaturas agradáveis, mas desinteressantes do ponto de vista meteorológico:






Depois manter-se-ia o padrão, com o anticiclone a deslocar-se um pouco para leste, com a possibilidade da formação de um cavado na península que beneficiaria mais o levante espanhol:






Temperaturas sempre agradáveis, e note-se que a média dos ensembles do ECMWF também não metem mais que a iso 12 nos próximos 10 dias:











Mas este perito, tal como os outros, não tem bem a certeza do que diz. Ontem à tarde era isto que mostrava, possibilidade de trovoadas e calor:






Já o GFS mete uma outra onda de calor, já a partir de sexta, com a possibilidade da iso 20. A diferença para o europeu, é a não criação do cavado sobre a Europa central, que impeça o deslocamento da dorsal para leste por acção da depressão no  Atlântico a oeste dos Açores.











Depois evolui para um cenário interessante às 240h, mas com mais possibilidade de instabilização devido ao muito calor acumulado:


----------



## Mjhb (23 Mai 2010 às 16:06)

Peço que me vão pondo a par das previsões para o próximo Domingo, 30 de maio.Pelo que vejo nos sites que tenho gravados, vou ter um dia semelhante ao de à um ano atrás, com uma máxima de 29/31ºC e sol, com alguma convecção inocente.Mas ainda falta uma semana, que não vou ter tempo para acompanhar, devido aos testes.

Por isso, peço-lhes este pequeno favor.

Obrigado.


----------



## coolmen (23 Mai 2010 às 17:44)

claro que sim


----------



## nimboestrato (25 Mai 2010 às 12:39)

Olhando para o que os modelos nos vão dizendo por ora, salta-nos de imediato à cabeça o seguinte comentário:
Em virtude de uma avaria  no nosso retransmissor (anticiclone) dos Açores,
 pedimos desculpa pela interrupção;  O Verão segue dentro de momentos.
 ( O "pessoal especializado"  destacado para o local,
 adianta-nos que lá para o final de  sexta-feira    terá  a  " avaria reparada" ) .
Até lá,  " bons programas alternativos "  para todos.


----------



## stormy (25 Mai 2010 às 21:37)

E já se pode ter como certo e garantido o calor durante a proxima semana, embora as temperaturas ( especialmente as maxs) começem a subir já nesta 5f.

Tudo isto se deve á regeneração da dorsal subtropical sobre a peninsula, e á progressão do AA para NE, acompanhando a crista nos niveis altos.
Espera-se que se crie uma situação estavel de bloqueio sobre a biscaia, com a intrusão de massas de ar africano, subindo as T850 para mais de 20º, durante o meio da semana.

Esta sinóptica caracteristica do verão  poderá dar origem a valores muito elevados de temperatura e a valores baixos de hr, no vale do douro e no interior a sul do tejo as temperaturas facilmente superarão os 35º, enquanto no litoral oeste, devido aos ventos de norte, essas não devam superar os 27/32º, as minimas serão tambem elevadas, tal como da ultima vez, excepto talvez as areas do litoral oeste, onde serão mais agradaveis.

( Atenção que, caso haja condições para lestadas mais fortes, algo somente previsivel daqui a uns dias, talvez mesmo o litoral possa ter dias muito quentes, mas, por agora, não é esse o cenario  )

Dado isto há que ter um pouco mais de precauções com os grupos de risco...crianças, idosos e doentes crónicos.

No longo prazo ( até ás 240h), não é visivel qualquer sinoptica significativamente favoravel á convecção...


----------



## Mjhb (26 Mai 2010 às 20:49)

stormy disse:


> E já se pode ter como certo e garantido o calor durante a proxima semana, embora as temperaturas ( especialmente as maxs) começem a subir já nesta 5f.
> 
> Tudo isto se deve á regeneração da dorsal subtropical sobre a peninsula, e á progressão do AA para NE, acompanhando a crista nos niveis altos.
> Espera-se que se crie uma situação estavel de bloqueio sobre a biscaia, com a intrusão de massas de ar africano, subindo as T850 para mais de 20º, durante o meio da semana.
> ...



Pela tua óptima análise, de novo, então poderei esperar céu com poucas nuvens, algum calor e vento fracos DE NOrte/Nordeste para o PRóximo Domingo.


----------



## stormy (27 Mai 2010 às 11:01)

Apesar de algumas divergencias de saida para saida o padrão futuro já está relativamente defenido:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Teremos então dias de calor com ventos fracos a moderados do quadrante norte, que poderão rodar para este a meio ou na 2a metade da prox semana.
Há tambem a possibilidade de formação de um cavado a norte dos açores, tambem a meio da semana, evoluindo para norte sem se expressar nos niveis baixos e acabando por se dissipar.
Após isto é provavel a regeneração da crista e o retorno com mais pujança do AA, para o atlantico E/NE.

Esperam-se dias tipicos de verão...


----------



## Agreste (27 Mai 2010 às 18:37)

stormy disse:


> E já se pode ter como certo e garantido o calor durante a proxima semana, embora as temperaturas ( especialmente as maxs) começem a subir já nesta 5f.
> 
> Tudo isto se deve á regeneração da dorsal subtropical sobre a peninsula, e á progressão do AA para NE, acompanhando a crista nos niveis altos.
> Espera-se que se crie uma situação estavel de bloqueio sobre a biscaia, com a intrusão de massas de ar africano, subindo as T850 para mais de 20º, durante o meio da semana.
> ...



Hummm, claramente vamos a caminho da 1º vaga de calor, canícula, do ano. Será entre 3ª feira dia 1 de junho e 2ª feira dia 7 de junho. Mais cedo do que no ano passado... vai disparar o consumo de electricidade...


----------



## nimboestrato (29 Mai 2010 às 05:07)

Foi hoje chumbada    na Assembleia da República dos Meteoros Portugueses ,
a proposta de lei ali apresentada,  que pretendia adiar  o TGV ( Tempo Geralmente de Verão).
Ele aí vem . De Caia a Madrid , do Poceirão a Lisboa.
E também   de Lisboa ao Porto e a Vigo .
Instabilidade?  só  nos  "mercados financeiros" .
Por tão vasto território  reina  a estabilidade  e  nos próximos dias,
não faltará financiamento  ao Verão  nas "instituições bancárias ".
Com esta circulação ,com este posicionamento do anticiclone a norte da P.I. ,
todas as linhas , todos os trajectos já projectados para o TGV  em terras ibéricas vão ser concretizados... 
Não haverá FMI ( Fundação Mais Inverno ) que importune ...


----------



## AnDré (29 Mai 2010 às 15:10)

Para amanhã, subida da temperatura máxima.

Comparação entre a temperatura prevista, pelo modelo ALADIN do IM, para hoje às 15h UTC e amanhã às 15h UTC.


----------



## David sf (29 Mai 2010 às 18:48)

Vêm aí uns dias quentes. A partir de Segunda a temperatura rondará os 35 graus no interior e Algarve. O litoral oeste deverá ser poupado a grandes rigores, uma vez que está prevista nortada para todos os dias. 
Mas não creio que venha canícula, nem uma onda de calor. Deveremos ter 4/5 dias quentes, normal para a época, depois é quase ponto assente que lá para Quinta ou Sexta as temperaturas deverão voltar a baixar para valores na ordem dos 25 graus, com o regresso da circulação de norte, associada ao afastamento para oeste do anticiclone.

Ensemble para o Alentejo central, onde se nota uma ligeira diminuição de temperatura a partir de dia 4, que será mais marcada à superfície devido à variação da direcção do vento, e uma descida acentuada a partir de dia 7, colocando-se praticamente todos os membros abaixo da iso 10 durante cerca de uma semana:






Então, para os próximos 4 dias, o anticiclone atlântico estender-se-á até às ilhas britânicas, o que originará um aumento das temperaturas no continente, devido ao fluxo continental de nordeste. Como já referi é provável a nortada no litoral oeste, portanto situação bem diferente à de há duas semanas atrás.






E aqui as cartas do GFS para dia 4, com o anticiclone atlântico bastante a oeste a induzir um fluxo de norte no continente português, e de dia 8, com um vale depressionário desde a Islândia até ao Cantábrico, com bloqueio na Escandinávia originado pela subida da dorsal no início desta semana, a fazer baixar ainda mais as temperaturas.











O ECMWF dá mais força à dorsal sobre nós, embora também mostre fluxo de norte a partir de dia 4. A partir de dia 8, as divergências são maiores, com o modelo europeu a colocar uma cut-off que se isolaria da depressão sobre o Atlântico norte, que ambos vêm bloqueada pelo anticiclone na Escandinávia.











Portanto calor, mais no interior que no litoral até dia 3, depois restabelecimento das temperaturas normais para a época, sempre com céus limpos ou pouco nublados. A partir de dia 8 possibilidade de instabilização, apontando o GFS para uma depressão a norte da península e o europeu para uma cut-off a sul.


----------



## tiaguh7 (30 Mai 2010 às 01:10)

boas

alguém me sabe explicar a disparidade dos valores da temperatura para amanha nas diversas capitais de distrito???

só para citar um exemplo, a máxima prevista para amanha para Vila Real, segundo o IM, é de 30ºC e para Viseu é de 20ºC... é no mínimo estranho dado que estas duas estações costumam apresentar valores de temperatura muito semelhantes, e ainda mais estranho dado a proximidade geográfica entre as duas.


----------



## AnDré (30 Mai 2010 às 01:58)

tiaguh7 disse:


> boas
> 
> alguém me sabe explicar a disparidade dos valores da temperatura para amanha nas diversas capitais de distrito???
> 
> só para citar um exemplo, a máxima prevista para amanha para Vila Real, segundo o IM, é de 30ºC e para Viseu é de 20ºC... é no mínimo estranho dado que estas duas estações costumam apresentar valores de temperatura muito semelhantes, e ainda mais estranho dado a proximidade geográfica entre as duas.



É com certeza um erro por parte do IM.
Ao inicio da manhã, quando fizerem a actualização da previsão, já devem emendar o erro.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Mai 2010 às 08:22)

tiaguh7 disse:


> boas
> 
> alguém me sabe explicar a disparidade dos valores da temperatura para amanha nas diversas capitais de distrito???
> 
> só para citar um exemplo, a máxima prevista para amanha para Vila Real, segundo o IM, é de 30ºC e para Viseu é de 20ºC... é no mínimo estranho dado que estas duas estações costumam apresentar valores de temperatura muito semelhantes, e ainda mais estranho dado a proximidade geográfica entre as duas.



Já foi resolvido...

Hoje, vila Real e Viseu com 27ºC de máxima.


----------



## tiaguh7 (30 Mai 2010 às 10:05)

Pedro disse:


> Já foi resolvido...
> 
> Hoje, vila Real e Viseu com 27ºC de máxima.



pois, já vi, logo vi que não era normal...


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Mai 2010 às 11:37)

Após muitas voltas e revoltas dos modelos, parece que tudo indica que a partir de hoje o tempo irá aquecer. Será uma semana de 30ºC/35ºC em todo o interior, já no litoral andaremos entre os 25ºC/30ºC, e a nortada será uma constante.

Aproveitemos agora o calorzinho, porque ao que parece a 2º semana de Junho irá ser "fresca".


----------



## Zapiao (31 Mai 2010 às 00:24)

Acho que não vai ser tão quente, nem dos 30º deve passar


----------



## Lousano (31 Mai 2010 às 01:14)

Zapiao disse:


> Acho que não vai ser tão quente, nem dos 30º deve passar



Não te iludas, hoje já passou dos 27º aqui na Lousã e amanhã já deverá atingir os 30º.


----------



## tiaguh7 (31 Mai 2010 às 01:26)

Zapiao disse:


> Acho que não vai ser tão quente, nem dos 30º deve passar



não é bem assim, o Mário Barros tem razão. hoje em Mirandela, por exemplo, já se chegou aos 32ºC, temperatura, aliás, semelhante à de algumas estações do Alentejo.


----------



## Zapiao (31 Mai 2010 às 15:25)

Tava a falar aqui na minha zona (centro) e segundo o meteograma


----------



## Rog (31 Mai 2010 às 23:14)

Na Madeira mais do que a temperatura, são os ultravioletas que preocupam, são esperados valores extremos, podendo chegar mesmo a 12 na quarta.


----------

